# Merry Christmas



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Just wanna say merry Christmas to the android/rootz community but mostly to the great devs that make our user experience that much greater. Thanks for another year of great ROMs. You bring much joy to many people. So happy holidays and be safe. Here's to another year of sick phones and even sicker ROMs. Thanks guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## voop (Nov 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------

